# How long to run?



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

I currently run a haunted house at my house. for 2012 I am considering running the haunt for more than one night. Any thoughts on complications in doing this?
Thanks for your help


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

none, go for it.

It's a lot of work just for one night and you get to work out the kinks.
Been there, you'll love it!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

*More Nights*



Frighteners Entertainment said:


> none, go for it.
> 
> It's a lot of work just for one night and you get to work out the kinks.
> Been there, you'll love it!


Thanks, I agree. my Haunt is getting to the size where it seams (Gasp!) like alot of work to set it up and make it and only run it for one night of enjoyment. :ninja:


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

I totally undertsand about investing so much time to build your haunt for one night. I don't do a haunted house but my haunt is big enough where it is a lot of work for one night. I just don't trust that my props won't get ruined by weather, stolen or vandalized. If i could keep it up for more than one night I would. I say go for it if you can!


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

*Thanks*

Most of my haunt is in closed in walls and the expensive props out side can be moved in. Plus our neighbour hood mostly consist of people that (From Past Experience or 6 years of running my haunt:smoking won't vandalize or steal. But then again you never know!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

If your haunt is all props then go for it. If it requires actors/slave labor then you have to consider that too. People can scream and growl for one night a year, but night after night takes it's toll on the vocal cords., the same with actors who have to do more complicated or laborious parts.
If all is okay in all of those departments then go for it. I'd make sure that I posted the days I was going to run the haunt though, there's no use in having it open for a week or two ahead of time if nobody knows it open/available. But you may get people expecting candy on those other days/nights too.


----------



## DynomiteDaniel (Apr 3, 2012)

Last year we went for 3 nights but this year we are probably just going for Saturday night and Halloween Night. At least that is the plan. Might get so excited as the time comes that we go crazy and do all week!!!!! I always get sad when it's over.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

*Agreed*



fontgeek said:


> If your haunt is all props then go for it. If it requires actors/slave labor then you have to consider that too. People can scream and growl for one night a year, but night after night takes it's toll on the vocal cords., the same with actors who have to do more complicated or laborious parts.
> If all is okay in all of those departments then go for it. I'd make sure that I posted the days I was going to run the haunt though, there's no use in having it open for a week or two ahead of time if nobody knows it open/available. But you may get people expecting candy on those other days/nights too.


I have never thought about my slave labour minions:smoking:. That is defiantly something to consider.:googly:


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

*Awsome*



DynomiteDaniel said:


> Last year we went for 3 nights but this year we are probably just going for Saturday night and Halloween Night. At least that is the plan. Might get so excited as the time comes that we go crazy and do all week!!!!! I always get sad when it's over.


 Three nights would be great! But 2 nights seams enough this year.


----------



## tattman98 (Jun 29, 2011)

DynomiteDaniel said:


> Last year we went for 3 nights but this year we are probably just going for Saturday night and Halloween Night. At least that is the plan. Might get so excited as the time comes that we go crazy and do all week!!!!! I always get sad when it's over.


I can sympathize with you there I hate it when it is all over.


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

It can always be a challenge when the holiday falls in the middle of the week like it does this year. it means you have some days off between the holiday and the weekend before or after, and trying to keep the enthusiasm (and energy) of your family and labor force going during the days off can be difficult. It also means that you have to do setup and tear down at least twice. Unlike the amusement parks, home haunters don't often have the space or ability to move big props and keep them intact in storage, so the operation can be fairly labor intensive.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

fontgeek said:


> It can always be a challenge when the holiday falls in the middle of the week like it does this year. it means you have some days off between the holiday and the weekend before or after, and trying to keep the enthusiasm (and energy) of your family and labor force going during the days off can be difficult. It also means that you have to do setup and tear down at least twice. Unlike the amusement parks, home haunters don't often have the space or ability to move big props and keep them intact in storage, so the operation can be fairly labor intensive.


thanks for the info


----------



## MurrayTX (Nov 4, 2011)

I have been thinking about this one often lately. I originally thought to run mine only one day...but that now seems too limited for all of the work. It rarely rains in El Paso, so no worries there. Am now thinking of doing a friends and family or by invitation only the.might before. Maybe wait to install the wind prone props for Halloween only or take them down overnight. I can't see being open for more than that while being free. Maybe only if you are an established haunt freak from years prior and have a ready audience. Also, clear with neighbors first.


----------



## Hysteria17 (Jun 15, 2012)

I've thought about this, the only problems I've thought of are that the neighbors may not be too happy about it, and If enough people would come. Have fun with it though!


----------



## Jordan102197 (May 28, 2012)

I'm running my haunted house for the second year in a row. What I am going to do is announce on my person Facebook and the page for my haunt the night we open, and open up 1 hour before ToT starts.


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Hysteria17 said:


> I've thought about this, the only problems I've thought of are that the neighbors may not be too happy about it, and If enough people would come. Have fun with it though!


thats what I'm worried about.:madvil:..... Angry Neighbour


----------



## CoolDJTV (Jun 28, 2011)

Jordan102197 said:


> I'm running my haunted house for the second year in a row. What I am going to do is announce on my person Facebook and the page for my haunt the night we open, and open up 1 hour before ToT starts.


cool Idea.


----------



## corey872 (Jan 10, 2010)

I'm with fontgeek on this one. Halloween on a Wednesday just kills everything for me. I don't want to set everything up Friday/Saturday, tear down Sunday...keep stuff inside Monday and Tuesday, then put back up Wednesday. Don't trust everything just 'left out' while I'm at my real job. It's bad enough to set up for the adult party on the Sat before then wait 3 more days!

But if multiple days work for you, by all means, go for it. I think some of the pro haunts around here are running for two MONTHS straight! Though I must admit, sometimes the long runs wear me out! Now that Christmas starts in the middle of September, I'm fully worn out and just want it to be over by the time Dec 25th rolls around!


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

My yard haunt isn't THAT elaborate ... (Check the blog and see for yourself) 

In the past, I've always tried to put it up on Halloween (or the day before) and take it down right away the day after. That way when people come by, it's gone like it was really haunted. (silly, I know) 

This year, I don't know. Maybe the weekend before, and take down the day after. We'll se as time gets closer, and weather gets more defined.


----------



## zombastic (Aug 27, 2012)

In my case, I wonder if enough people would show up before Halloween for a garage haunt. 
I'd hate to get it all set up and then just sit there waiting.


----------



## Dr. Maniaco (Sep 7, 2012)

As a former scout leader, I know we were always looking for something fun to do. You could send an invite to the local troops/dens specifying a certain day and time that they would be welcome as a group. At least your slow days would have that. 

Just a thought.


----------



## james morris (Jun 12, 2011)

:xbones: I put up a light show for halloween it starts september 29 runs every night intell halloween i have people stop by and ask when will it start i will be starting to test the new sequences this weekend


----------

